# Worried, please read!!! 13 dpt BFN (HPT)



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone think that an HPT at 13 dpr is correct? I got a BFN today  My beta isn't until this Wednesday (16 dpr)...Dh thinks it was a big mistake doing it, but I have read about so many women getting a correct read on it from as early as 9 dpr!!! I am so depressed now...Has anyone had this happen then got a BFP anyway


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I only know from reading lots on here - people have got a negative one day before official test day and a positive on it - until OTD you can't be sure. A negative could easily change in 3 days to a positive. Good luck       I tried to hold off if I could till OTD - didn't always manage it - but knew I would feel confident in the result. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

Hopefully you will have later implanters and when you test again on your OTD you will have a lovely big surprise BFP.

Testing early is awful whichever way the result goes the mind games don't stop..... you punish yourself for testing early whatever, I know I was an early tester too 

I hope that you get your dream BFP on your test day.

Take Care
City Chic x


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Tina and City Chic,

Thanks a million for your responses.      I will update u on Wednesday


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi

I tested the day before my otd and got a bfn and as you we was completely gutted, i even had a glass of wine. we wasn't going to bother doing a test but my DH said i should do one just to make sure and we we was completely surprised to see a bfp. i am now 22 weeks and have found out we are having a little girl. so i just wanted to say don't give up hope yet.

Jodeyne


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Please dont give up hope yet , its not over untill you get result on Wed, It so so hard to say away from PEE STICKS their evil!!!

I am on 2ww and promised i would not test early as last time i done it early got negative and messed with my head.

try and stay postive hun!!

jenny


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

Well, I go in tomorrow.  My accupuncturist said "I don't have a pregnant pulse."  I can only take that with a grain of salt I guess, but it is just another thing that makes me feel like it's not a BFP.     Thanks for the support tho.  It means a lot in this 2ww.  I'll update tomorrow. xo


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lychee
Any news - really hoping for you. 
xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Lychee,

Thinking of you hun, hope you ok

jenny


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Girls,

BFN!!!  I never realised how down a BFN would make me.  They said I can try with my two frozens in three cycles.    Thanks for checkin up!!! xo


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So so sorry Lychee   
BFNs are so so horrible and your emotions will be all over the place. They are devestating. There is no easy way to deal with them just take your time, do what you want to do and don't do anything you don't feel you can cope with - we were a bit reclusive after ours to be honest as just couldn't cope with things. 

Take care
Tiny x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Sorry to hear your news hun. sending you a big hug!

take time out for you

take care!!

jenny


----------

